
I have 80,000 emails in my inbox and that's okay - cgherb
https://medium.com/@cgherb/i-have-80-000-emails-in-my-inbox-and-thats-okay-e3ad8ce88390
======
skilled
_spam emails_

edit: aww, you only know how to downvote and not respond to criticism.

~~~
cgherb
?

